# Replacing hal - udsiks or vl-hot?

## LonelyStar

Hi,

As hal is becoming obsolete, I am thinking of replacing it (I am an ~amd64 system and have xorg-server-1. :Cool: .

Now, the replacement seems do be udisks.

Then I read about vl-hot:

http://developer.berlios.de/projects/vl-hot/

Non-polling, that seems to be interesting (I am using a laptop).

On the other hand, is udisks non polling? I can not find this information.

So my questions:

- Anyone knows how udisks works, is it pulling?

- Anyone successfully installed vl-hot under gentoo?

- Anyone has anything else to say in the udisks vs. vl-hot question?

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## menschmeier

I do have the same question.

Does udev replace hal right now? Is hal obsolete?

----------

## asturm

It depends on the applications you use that themselves depend still on hal or not. It's not a trivial change.

----------

## VoidMage

As for that vl-hot, it seems quite outdated - i.e. it still uses 'udevinfo'

in its calls.

----------

